# Opinions wanted on new smoker



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

Good day guys, I would like opinions on a new pellet smoker. Currently using a GMG Daniel Boone, it has served well over the years but I am now ready to step up in build quality and smoking space. I would say my budget is 2-3k. I have been  looking at the BFG2500 online not a lot of videos but it looks like a contender. Ant thoughts are appreciated. Looked at the Pitts and Spits and a couple others but am generally confused. Here in Calif there are no stores to put hands on items other than GMG, Traeger , or Pit Boss. Don't want to drop top dollar and be disappointed.


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2021)

I’d say Yoder and Recteq should make your list  God forbid if I don’t mention a few folks have encountered some problems with the WiFi alerts on the Recteq. All of my friends who have them and many who post on this forum love their Recteqs. Yoder builds smokers built like tanks and I think their newer models use Fireboards.


----------



## normanaj (May 19, 2021)

For the guys here who own them the Recteq is it.


----------



## BigW. (May 19, 2021)

Looks like a there are a few Yoder dealers in CA.  I would certainly consider them and possibly MAK along with the ones you mentioned.  Good luck!


----------



## ofelles (May 19, 2021)

I have a Yoder YS640 and love it.  Well built and puts out good food.  Not sure where in Cal you are but in San Jose, Walnut Creek, and Roseville (Sacramento) there are dealers.


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d say Yoder and Recteq should make your list  God forbid if I don’t mention a few folks have encountered some problems with the WiFi alerts on the Recteq. All of my friends who have them and many who post on this forum love their Recteqs. Yoder builds smokers built like tanks and I think their newer models use Fireboards.


Thx yes the Yoder 640 w/comp cart is on my short list.


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Looks like a there are a few Yoder dealers in CA.  I would certainly consider them and possibly MAK along with the ones you mentioned.  Good luck!


Nobody has them in stock. My closest dealer says Oct-Nov for stock to be in.


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Looks like a there are a few Yoder dealers in CA.  I would certainly consider them and possibly MAK along with the ones you mentioned.  Good luck!


 The MAK doesn't give me the buy me vibe! the 2 star gen seems small and 3k is a lot of cash.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 19, 2021)

I have a Rec Teq bull. Very nice unit not one complaint about it


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2021)

I have the MB 1050 and love it  but I have seen the videos of the P&S and Yoder and both look top notch to me. I know folks that love the recteq also and they have a great c/s team (at times) so I've heard.  I have  visited their facility and they are nice folks but no personal experience with their products.


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2021)

Oh and welcome from SE Ga  !


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 19, 2021)

Take a look at the lone star grillz site..They are now making a pellet smoker that I  would definitely consider buying ( watch the video on the pellet smoker).. Good luck in your search..


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Take a look at the lone star grillz site..They are now making a pellet smoker that I  would definitely consider buying ( watch the video on the pellet smoker).. Good luck in your search..


Will do! thx


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

I am really liking the Yoder 640, certainly smaller cooking surface than the Rectec 2500 though. Surface of the Yoder not much larger than my GMG


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> Will do! thx





SocalDon said:


> Will do! thx


Really like the way the firebox disconnects from outside grill to clean. Seems to be quite the waiting list on these too.


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 19, 2021)

I have heard there are issues with many of the BFG Recteq.  I’d research it ( and not on Recteqs forum as the wash the negative stuff off it) really heavy before buying one.

For 2-3k and good size, Id go directly to a Pitts and Spitts.  You could get the 1250 or 2000, and have a heavy made in USA top pellet grill.  Another to check out would be one of Outlaw Pellet smokers ( from Idaho) cabinet models.

https://www.outlawsmokers.com/product/outlaw-smokers-ol1500-backyard-cabinet-wood-pellet-smoker/
This is Outlaws small cabinet smoker


----------



## SocalDon (May 19, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> I have heard there are issues with many of the BFG Recteq.  I’d research it ( and not on Recteqs forum as the wash the negative stuff off it) really heavy before buying one.
> 
> For 2-3k and good size, Id go directly to a Pitts and Spitts.  You could get the 1250 or 2000, and have a heavy made in USA top pellet grill.  Another to check out would be one of Outlaw Pellet smokers ( from Idaho) cabinet models.
> 
> ...


Thx for input did look at them but the 2000 is $3500 probably 4K when all said and done.


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 20, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> Thx for input did look at them but the 2000 is $3500 probably 4K when all said and done.


Yes, they have gone up with the huge increase in steel prices.  Use to be 3k.   The 1250 is pretty large, nearly three times the cooking capacity of your Daniel Boone.  The quality on these are very nice.  All top quality welded, no seams.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 20, 2021)

I have the Gen 1 Timberline 1300 and I have been very happy with it, the new D2 version is supposed to be even better. If you want to also be able to really cook steaks and such with searing ability I wouldn't recommend the 1300.  For real direct flame type grilling you will need a grill with a system to open up the firepot to direct grill. Both the Yoder and Pitts & Spitts have this capability and I was going to get a P&S when I ran into a deal on the 1300 that I couldn't pass up.  Don't rule out the MAK, it actually has a lot more room then it looks like and with their Flame Zone system it does a great job grilling. I have my Kamado Joe for direct grilling, so I only use my 1300 for smoking, when I am too lazy to fire up the Big Joe. My wife also prefers the lighter smoke taste on poultry from the 1300 over the BJ.


----------



## SocalDon (May 20, 2021)

Not at all interested in grilling on a smoker as I have a 6 burner gasser in my island.  So far here is where I'm at . Traeger not even a consideration, nor CC although for price I think they are nice.   Really like the Lone Star Grillz  20x42 but looks like they are either not building yet as they have close to 500 waiting. Still researching but the Yoder is in first place at the moment.
I do appreciate the input, so thx for your time chiming in.


----------



## ofelles (May 20, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> Nobody has them in stock. My closest dealer says Oct-Nov for stock to be in.


Have you tried talking with Yoder.  They sell direct also.


----------



## SocalDon (May 20, 2021)

ofelles said:


> Have you tried talking with Yoder.  They sell direct also.


There is a dealer about 90 miles away who is getting 3 in next week. They will assemble and deliver for $150 not a bad deal at all.


----------



## ofelles (May 20, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> There is a dealer about 90 miles away who is getting 3 in next week. They will assemble and deliver for $150 not a bad deal at all.



That's what I got charged 3 years ago.  Nice to see something has not gone up.


----------



## Winterrider (May 20, 2021)

Can't wait to see what ya get. . . this is about like Christmas


----------



## SocalDon (May 21, 2021)

Just learned something, Dealers for Yoder do not sell for advertised price they will charge you shipping fee(whatever they want) even if you pick up at their store.  For instance a 640 with comp cart is $2599 I was quoted  $3500 with a cover even if I pick up.


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 21, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> Just learned something, Dealers for Yoder do not sell for advertised price they will charge you shipping fee(whatever they want) even if you pick up at their store.  For instance a 640 with comp cart is $2599 I was quoted  $3500 with a cover even if I pick up.


Try another dealer.  Dealer near me sells for online price.  Only chargers shipping if delivered.


----------



## SocalDon (May 21, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> Try another dealer.  Dealer near me sells for online price.  Only chargers shipping if delivered.


problem is both dealers close to me don’t have stock and won’t for months. This one is  90 miles and getting 3 next week but quote left a bad taste in my mouth like bad bbq


----------



## SocalDon (May 26, 2021)

So finding a 640 is like finding a unicorn, some dealers are saying next year. Now I am taking a good look at the  Maverick 1250


----------



## sandyut (May 26, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d say Yoder and Recteq should make your list


yup these!


----------



## SocalDon (May 26, 2021)

And of course there is not 1 dealer in Calif


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 27, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> And of course there is not 1 dealer in Calif



There is a fairly active Pitts and Spitts Facebook page.  I know there are owners in So Cal.  I’d look at the group page and maybe one of the local owners would let you look it over. To me,  it’s the heaviest best looking out there.  Heavy metal, nice paint, and welds.


----------



## SocalDon (May 27, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> There is a fairly active Pitts and Spitts Facebook page.  I know there are owners in So Cal.  I’d look at the group page and maybe one of the local owners would let you look it over. To me,  it’s the heaviest best looking out there.  Heavy metal, nice paint, and welds.


Just had a nice conversation with Coy at Pittsnspitts think thats direction I will go.


----------



## rexster314 (May 27, 2021)

The Weber Smokefire EX6 is 200$ off at the moment. They're becoming quite a cooker now that software and hardware problems have been sorted out


----------



## SocalDon (May 27, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> The Weber Smokefire EX6 is 200$ off at the moment. They're becoming quite a cooker now that software and hardware problems have been sorted out


Not quite the quality I'm going for, that seems like a lateral move from my GMG which will be smoking a nice prime packer brisket this weekend


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (May 27, 2021)

I really like my Yoder YS640 Comp. My only complaint would be the igniter pellet tray, It gets crusted over to easy and won't lite the pellets for my next smoke. Pain in the ass to clean it out, I have tried several brands of pellets and settled on Lumberjack. Still have to clean it after 8 or more hours of use. Any Yoder owners have a similar issue?


----------



## SocalDon (May 27, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> I really like my Yoder YS640 Comp. My only complaint would be the igniter pellet tray, It gets crusted over to easy and won't lite the pellets for my next smoke. Pain in the ass to clean it out, I have tried several brands of pellets and settled on Lumberjack. Still have to clean it after 8 or more hours of use. Any Yoder owners have a similar issue?


I haven't heard of that issue during my research. I would already have a 640 if they were not so hard to locate. Looks like a Pitts and Spitts 1250 with the big wheels and wifi might win out


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (May 27, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> I haven't heard of that issue during my research. I would already have a 640 if they were not so hard to locate. Looks like a Pitts and Spitts 1250 with the big wheels and wifi might win out


My Yoder is 3 years old. They might have addressed the problem with the new ones?


----------



## SocalDon (May 28, 2021)

Disappointed there is only 1 probe on the Pitts and Spitts,


----------



## leol2 (May 28, 2021)

I have a Smoke Daddy 1190. It is a fantastic pellet smoker and has an optional diffuser for $99 which allows you to add wood to the smoker. Best part you can get it all including delivery for around $1300


----------



## SocalDon (May 29, 2021)

Anyone have any info on Pitts and Spitts WiFi?  I just cant understand why on the 1250 which is on my Short list only has 1 probe for such a large grill


----------



## chesterinflorida (May 30, 2021)

I have a Fireboard, which has 6 ports.  I usually use 2 (one that reads and controls the pit temp, and one port for the meat)... which would be the same as the Pitts.  My Limo Jr has even more space than a Pitts and a Spitts 1250, and even when it is packed, at most I have had 3 food ports in there), and usually just do the one, as I don’t like wire running all over the place. You could always add third party thermometer (Inkbird commonly has a decent 4 port model that goes on sale for $50) if you find the need for more food monitoring.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 30, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> Anyone have any info on Pitts and Spitts WiFi?  I just cant understand why on the 1250 which is on my Short list only has 1 probe for such a large grill


I think you will find most people for use the probe that’s is part of the smoker. Most everyone use ThermoWorks or another brand of temp probes. To be honest I only use a ThermoWorks thermopen now on poultry. With pork and beef it’s just color and tenderness with probe


----------



## SocalDon (May 30, 2021)

Buttah Butts said:


> I think you will find most people for use the probe that’s is part of the smoker. Most everyone use ThermoWorks or another brand of temp probes. To be honest I only use a ThermoWorks thermopen now on poultry. With pork and beef it’s just color and tenderness with probe


I have been terribly unhappy with my ThermoWorks meat will be at say 89 degrees then alarm will go off 10 min later and 1 probe will be 170. Dont know if it’s a bad unit or bad probe.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 30, 2021)

SocalDon said:


> I have been terribly unhappy with my ThermoWorks meat will be at say 89 degrees then alarm will go off 10 min later and 1 probe will be 170. Dont know if it’s a bad unit or bad probe.


Give ThermoWorks a call. I had a similar problem and they sent me a new probe.


----------



## curly11 (Jun 4, 2021)

feel compelled to weigh in with my YS640.  Love it.  Its 5 years old and I upgraded to the new controller and ceramic igniter.  Haven't had the problem about the plate needing cleaned as the user a couple of posts earlier....Use only lumberjack pellets.  I'm sorry that you are having trouble finding one but, would say they are worth the wait :)


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 4, 2021)

curly11 said:


> feel compelled to weigh in with my YS640.  Love it.  Its 5 years old and I upgraded to the new controller and ceramic igniter.  Haven't had the problem about the plate needing cleaned as the user a couple of posts earlier....Use only lumberjack pellets.  I'm sorry that you are having trouble finding one but, would say they are worth the wait :)


So you never had any issues with lighting the pellets Before you bought the ceramic igniter? The hole in my plate for the igniter gets crusted over. I have been using lumberjack pellets for the last 2 years.


----------



## Scythe (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a Traeger now, but am waiting on a delivery on a RecTeq RT-700.  I know some complain about the app, but that isn't a deal breaker for me.   I figure that is a software thing that can be fixed in the future.

I looked at Yoder (S640), the Camp Chef Woodwind 36, Traeger Ironwood, etc.   In the end it came down to the word of mouth and reviews on RecTeq.  They also have a 6 Year warranty.   They also use a lot of stainless steel in their builds which is a plus in my book.

I normally use an iGrill or Inkbird probe set for monitoring, so the recteq app and disconnects that some report are not that big of a deal *for me*.  More important to me is it's ability to keep the temp within 5 degrees of what it is set at.


----------



## curly11 (Jun 22, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> So you never had any issues with lighting the pellets Before you bought the ceramic igniter? The hole in my plate for the igniter gets crusted over. I have been using lumberjack pellets for the last 2 years.


Sorry for the delay.  No.  I was always able to get a fire.  The ceramic lighter makes quicker work of it, but never required additional intervention previously.


----------

